# Chef dies



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cooking-bit-hand-20-minutes-cut-head-off.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Well then lol 

Note to self: if Chef ever asks me to cut up a snake tell him to go f him self lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Snake actually does taste like chicken!


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe he didn't like the sauce.


----------



## saltypete (Jan 24, 2016)

sig said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cooking-bit-hand-20-minutes-cut-head-off.html


Death lasts a long time.


----------

